# Understanding Accuracy: Input Welcomed



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Random Thoughts on Accuracy as I begin to understand it:

I've been shooting firearms for roughly 21 years, bows 10 years, and slingshot for about 8 months (excluding childhood endeavors).

To date I have never understood slingshot accuracy nor have I achieved it. Sure I can hit a target (cans mostly) on a consistent basis at ranges 20 feet and under (10 hits for 10 shots). Never more than that distance with consistency (>20' maybe 2-5 hits for 10 shots).

My style has been soft shooting, regular hold (braced with fingers?), over the top, and I aim instincitively, all with low power (5-8lb draw).

After my ring shooter build I realized longer distances were possible since it shoots very fast with little drop in ammo and pulls roughly 11lbs and is comfortable to shoot for ~100+ shoots without fatigue. *This revalation got me thinking about accuracy at greater distances.*

I pulled out my pawpaw made dolphin with flats pulling in the 11lb range (I'll admit I rarely shot this but I would carry it on my trips to the woods for "hunting") and started compiling the tips from Mr. Hays and other videos on this site.

The "non-instictive" shooters seem to repeat the same process, grip/hold, draw, reference, etc..

*All rambling aside I have been practicing (2 days now) with a fixed draw, heavier ammo, heavier pull, ganster grip, aiming with a reference point, making sure my bands are aligned, etc.. and have achieved levels of accuracy outside of 20 feet that I thought were not possible for me.*

I have only been trying this a few days now and yes it is slow compared to my instinctive shooting but it seems to be working for me.

I think some people have the innate ability to do this no matter the distance or slingshot or draw. Look at videos of dgui and rufus hussey.

Outside of 20 feet I have not been able to replicate consistent accuracy and I have never been able to "place a shot" such as a head shot or cut a card. I feel with practice I may be able to do this one day in the near future.

Perfect practice makes perfect:

My hurling shots did not get me results because my subconscious never got a foot hold on the concept. *I think going to the extended lengths as mentioned above will help me grasp perfecting practice and one day it might just become instinctive..*

My can targets even look different when all shot up now.

Anyways these are just my thoughts.

*Anyone with revelations of their own are welcome to chime in. *

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I cant help you, but dude i learned so much from this post. When i finally shoot a slingshot i will be very confident, thanks.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I'll join you.

I started shooting very recently. My first shots were like lottery - nobody had any idea where it will hit, not even me. The only thing - from the very beginning I shoot to the target 15m away, that saved me from nasty ricochets. But then, after watching lots of vids, with the most important by LGD (thanks, buddy), with constantly repeating words "anchor point", it finally hits me. The anchor point is not called as such for nothing. It is an anchor for accurate shooting. As soon as I found the anchor point (it's where my pulling arm have to be each time I pull, as I see it) - everything came to it's place. I know where's my pulling arm, I know where's my grip arm. After I tried lots of shots and paid attention that every shot goes left, I decided not to fight the nature and adjust. So I started using my grip hand knuckles as my muzzle sight. And that appears to be pretty accurate. Every shot goes where I intend it to go. Of course, I still miss a lot, but at least not 20 meters to sides, like it used to be. That's my story.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There are advocates of both instinctive shooting and of aiming.

The fact remains that, statistically speaking, the most precise shooters are aimers. There are clearly some individuals whose neurophysiological make up and kinesthetic sense give them the non-conscious computing power to shoot well instinctively. But most people do not have those physical gifts. There are many parallel cases in all fields: I used to run marathons ... but no matter how much I practiced, I would never be able to run a marathon in 2.5 hours ... I am too tall and do not have the proper complement of slow twitch muscle fibers.

Almost every firearm made has front and rear sights. Even most shotguns have a bead at the front of the barrel and a grove at the rear. Most shotgunners I know claim to shoot "instinctively". But if you remove that front bead, they can't hit nearly as well any more ... and if you shift that front bead one way or another toward the side of the barrel, instinctive shooters begin to miss. Yep ... we did that at a range I used to attend. Now, all that indicates that the brain is using those reference points even when we are not aware of it. Some years ago a local group of combat pistol shooters set up a shotgun course. Part of the course involved having bowling pins set up, and the idea was to knock them down with one shot. Hip shooters did horribly. Those who took the time to aim did quite well.

There is some training of "snap" shooting of pistols for police and combat forces. But that is mostly at very close quarters where delicate accuracy is not very important. The fact remains that by far most concentration in training for police and military is on aiming. If "instinctive" shooting were a common skill that could be easily taught, then every military and police force in the world would have adopted it. Most folks can be taught to shoot pretty well using sights ... most cannot be taught easily to shoot "instinctively". You can break aiming down into easily mastered steps. I have never seen "insitinctive" shooting analyzed into easily mastered steps.

If you had to teach someone to shoot a rifle, would you really tell them to ignore the sights and just point "until it feels right" and fire???? If your life ever depends on the accuracy of police or military shooters, you better hope they were trained to use the sights on their firearms.

Quick, instinctive shooting with a slingshot can be fun ... and there are a few who are quite good at it. But for the vast majority of folks, they will achieve much better results, much faster, by aiming.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the input thus far.

I agree there are things we will never be able to change. I believe some studies have proven that some of the very best shooters were also belssed with amaizing eye sight (something I will never have!).

I switched from a compound bow with sights to a recurve without sights and that is considered "instinctive" in the world of bows as far as I'm concerned. Based on that we all shoot "instinctive" with slingshots :what: . .

It's nice to hear how others have progressed in their shooting and no matter the path we all seek the same result.

Keep the input coming if you feel like sharing as we may all gain tips from general insight.

(specifics on amining and grip, etc.. are already posted throught the forums for those interested or seeking more information.)

-Bryan


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

The distinction between instinctive shooting in archery and instinctive shooting with slingshots is interesting and for me has caused me to better understand the reasons that I am more accurate with the longbow and recurve than I am with the slingshot. The launch of the arrow from my bow has never been an issue that has caused me any concern in terms of having the shaft strike my bow hand. I distinctly recall my absolute fear of a handstrike and even handslaps when I first started shooting slingshots about a year ago. In fact, I protected my head and eyes with a face shield and wore a glove on my sling hand. After many shots, I gained the confidence needed to only wear eye protection, but must admit, that the shadow of an undesired impact always hovers near and has caused me to adopt a fairly conservative approach to shooting the sling. First, I always pre-draw the rubber to about half draw from a position that would not allow a face strike in the event of a premature rubber failure (about chest high). I also do not anchor near my face when I draw, and rely on the "anchor" to be wherever my pouch hand ends up near my shoulder. Obviously an anchor of this type relies on numerous variables, including the strength and length of the bands. With my longbows and recurves, I make a conscious effort to locate my anchor on the right side of my face at a point that allows me to exercise proper back tension for the release. Something I do not do with the slingshot. With the slingshot, however, I do make a "pre-release" check to confirm that the bands or tubes are lined up (gangster style), and once confirmed, the pouch is released. I am not concerned with actually aiming and as Charles has suggested, that is likely the reason for my inconsistent target hits. The fact that the steel balls are sometimes returned in my direction is also cause for futher alarm. I have tried with little success to use back tension to release the pouch, as my body is not biomechanically aligned when I shoot the sling due to the absence of a repeatable anchor point. Oddly enough, when I first became confident enough (thanks to dgui and pawpawsailer) to use the PFS, my accuracy increased despite the fact that all things that could hurt me were now closer to my hand. I believe that the means by which the PFS is shot, i.e., pointing the sling down towards the target with a vertical hold while simultaneously drawing back (pushing and pulling) has for some reason caused me to even have less time to be concerned with even unconscious aiming and allowed the end result to drive the process. I have also found that releasing the pouch while it is being drawn back is closer to my initial attempt at using back tension to trigger the shot. Please excuse the length of this response, but slingshot accuracy is an interesting and elusive subject for most of us that are new to the sport.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's one of the hardest "easy" things you can do.

Form a line with your bands and release when you are inline with the target... so simple yet so complex!

After a while, and after some practice... most people can pick it up pretty easily... you'd probably be surprised at the number of people who can cut cards nowdays for example, every week it seems I've got another email from somebody who's ecstatic about doing it for the first time after learning how to use the one line aiming system... and there's also more than a few who can make fire as well... one day soon, if you stick with it, I'm sure you'll be another!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

recently I am shooting a PFS sideways butterfly, certainly I aim, but completely different as with a fire gun or crossbow, the fork tip of a PFS don't helps too much as a wider one, then it's impossible to line exactly the bands that always are at least 5 cm away from my eye centre (I don't bend my neck, I find it not comfortable and drives me out of equilibrium), finally I turn and tweak the pouch (to avoid forks/hand hits) ... I believe what I do is a "projection" of the bands toward the target figuring the path of the shoot, when I try to aim to much or "thinking" and finding "references" I almost always go wrong ... I think it is a mix of aiming and instinct? or some sort of unconsciously "calculus"? ... I don't know ... when I feel "just shoot" I do it better ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

... I believe what I do is a "projection" of the bands toward the target figuring the path of the shoot, when I try to aim to much or "thinking" and finding "references" I almost always go wrong ... I think it is a mix of aiming and instinct? or some sort of unconsciously "calculus"? ... I don't know ... when I feel "just shoot" I do it better ...
Cheers
Arturo[/quote]

Well said Arturito. I have recently been inspired by dgui's videos to try instictive shooting, and what you describe above has been my experience as well . . . as I have always been an "Aimer".


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Projection is a good term. Some people do it more naturally than others. Some just need it explained and they can make leaps and bounds in their accuracy.

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a strong correlation between people who can draw (pictures) well or visualise things and those who can shoot well. Or at least those who can quickly learn those things.


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I've noticed, that I can hit the target or near the target on 10 to 20 meters distances. But when I get closer than 5 meters and aim the same - I miss by miles. Just realized how much more practice I should have:

1. Hitting a close target

2. Hitting an average range target

3. Hitting a long range target

4. Learn how to hit a target that is far away using an arch shot and wind calculating

5. Learn how to hit a moving target

6. Learn how to hit a target while I'm moving

7. Learn how to hit a target while we both moving

8. Learn how to be "dgui" fast and accurate

9. Become faster and more accurate than dgui

10. Become a Jedi, beat Yoda in slingshooting

11. Become Chuck Norris...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

abagrizzli said:


> I've noticed, that I can hit the target or near the target on 10 to 20 meters distances. But when I get closer than 5 meters and aim the same - I miss by miles. Just realized how much more practice I should have:
> 
> 1. Hitting a close target
> 
> ...


You forgot ... Become rich!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Charles said:


> abagrizzli said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed, that I can hit the target or near the target on 10 to 20 meters distances. But when I get closer than 5 meters and aim the same - I miss by miles. Just realized how much more practice I should have:
> ...


Now that is from a different checklist, I'm working on this one. :king:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll be quick. I find a great way to focus on accuracy us to pull stupidly light bands or tubes. When your arm and hands are perfectly relaxed, you can focus so well and hit like a champ.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

12 - don't aim, just shoot


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Arturito said:


> 12 - don't aim, just shoot


Aim, or miss.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Bootmuck,

I shot slingshots for a few years without consciously aiming (aka instinctive). My accuracy was usually acceptable at close distances. Some days were much better than others. Beyond 20 yards was just guesswork for me and accuracy was very poor. A couple of years ago I started experimenting with consciously aiming slingshots. It took a while to figure out but accuracy improved greatly. I'm now confortable shooting plastic golfballs at 10 yards, tin cans at 20 yards, and metal discs at 30 and 40 yards. A few days ago I was hitting a 10" metal disc at 40 yards. I could never do that without consciously aiming.

I still like to shoot with the PFS and try to improve my "instinctive" shooting abilities but my consistency is just not there. But, it's still fun to spend time with these designs and shooting methods. Sometimes I like to "instinctively" shoot my Dankung style frames.

I believe that we all aim a slingshot. Some of us consciously aim by deliberately using a reference point on the frame and aligning the bands. Other shooters point the frame (or hand) and use their peripheral vision, subconscious, and muscle memory to hit targets. Both methods take steps to align the body and direct the ammo to the target using eyesight (aiming). Both methods take plenty of practice. Some shooters will be able to think and react faster than others. Like with all sports, some shooters will become better than others and top dogs will arise.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Bootmuck,
> 
> I shot slingshots for a few years without consciously aiming (aka instinctive). My accuracy was usually acceptable at close distances. Some days were much better than others. Beyond 20 yards was just guesswork for me and accuracy was very poor. A couple of years ago I started experimenting with consciously aiming slingshots. It took a while to figure out but accuracy improved greatly. I'm now confortable shooting plastic golfballs at 10 yards, tin cans at 20 yards, and metal discs at 30 and 40 yards. A few days ago I was hitting a 10" metal disc at 40 yards. I could never do that without consciously aiming.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice everyone.

Northerner,

Nice real life story and thanks for sharing.

When I moved my targets to 33' I realized how poor my shooting really was. That's when I changed things. I still have some days much better than others. Two days ago I was able to cut cards at 33' but it would take me anywhere from 3-10 shots at each using 1/4oz lead and some with 3/8" hex nuts.

Since then I've been shooting all over but now I can say "all over" is within 3-6" of the target where it used to be 12" at times.

I think it's just going to take a lot of time and practice for me.

-Bryan


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Some days I shoot by aiming, other days I shoot instinctively, can`t figure it out, but I goes by what works...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If you sum it all up In my opinion the entire event of hitting the target simply put in one word is Timing.

That's It,

That's All.

Dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> The distinction between instinctive shooting in archery and instinctive shooting with slingshots is interesting and for me has caused me to better understand the reasons that I am more accurate with the longbow and recurve than I am with the slingshot. The launch of the arrow from my bow has never been an issue that has caused me any concern in terms of having the shaft strike my bow hand. I distinctly recall my absolute fear of a handstrike and even handslaps when I first started shooting slingshots about a year ago. In fact, I protected my head and eyes with a face shield and wore a glove on my sling hand. After many shots, I gained the confidence needed to only wear eye protection, but must admit, that the shadow of an undesired impact always hovers near and has caused me to adopt a fairly conservative approach to shooting the sling. First, I always pre-draw the rubber to about half draw from a position that would not allow a face strike in the event of a premature rubber failure (about chest high). I also do not anchor near my face when I draw, and rely on the "anchor" to be wherever my pouch hand ends up near my shoulder. Obviously an anchor of this type relies on numerous variables, including the strength and length of the bands. With my longbows and recurves, I make a conscious effort to locate my anchor on the right side of my face at a point that allows me to exercise proper back tension for the release. Something I do not do with the slingshot. With the slingshot, however, I do make a "pre-release" check to confirm that the bands or tubes are lined up (gangster style), and once confirmed, the pouch is released. I am not concerned with actually aiming and as Charles has suggested, that is likely the reason for my inconsistent target hits. The fact that the steel balls are sometimes returned in my direction is also cause for futher alarm. I have tried with little success to use back tension to release the pouch, as my body is not biomechanically aligned when I shoot the sling due to the absence of a repeatable anchor point. Oddly enough, when I first became confident enough (thanks to dgui and pawpawsailer) to use the PFS, my accuracy increased despite the fact that all things that could hurt me were now closer to my hand. I believe that the means by which the PFS is shot, i.e., pointing the sling down towards the target with a vertical hold while simultaneously drawing back (pushing and pulling) has for some reason caused me to even have less time to be concerned with even unconscious aiming and allowed the end result to drive the process. I have also found that releasing the pouch while it is being drawn back is closer to my initial attempt at using back tension to trigger the shot. Please excuse the length of this response, but slingshot accuracy is an interesting and elusive subject for most of us that are new to the sport.


This is a Very Good Simple easy to understand explanation. There is nothing complex about slingshot shooting and getting the hits you desire.

Very Well Put.

Dgui


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

dgui said:


> If you sum it all up In my opinion the entire event of hitting the target simply put in one word is Timing.
> 
> That's It,
> 
> ...


Very good. I now challenge you to put that in the terms you would say to a beginner who asks you, "teach me how to shoot?"

I shot ok with the pfs at close range, but increasing distance and decreasing target size I found made things much worse. I sought to improve my accuracy but really did not know how. 
Meaning lack of consistent reference point. 
I found that through aiming with a reference point, consistent hold, etc.. 
Now I'm doing that more subconsciously and with improved muscle memory and consistency in draw. Almost like instinctive but I know where I learned the "instinct", so to speak.

I'm not on this or that band wagon, in the forum so don't take this personal. One could say an inquisitive mind would like to know.
I know you can shoot excellent but how do you teach that? Or explain it in understandable, concrete terms.

Thank you, 
Bryan


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi BootMuck,

Here is a link to a good bunch of information. If you want to learn more about "instinctive shooting" I suggest you check out a book written by doctor Jay Kidwell (Instinctive Archery Insights - 2004).

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14981-some-thoughts-on-intuitive-shooting-and-natural-pointing/?hl=%2Bdoctor+%2Binstinctive#entry168776

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I am sure that all shooters aims, the point is how they do, there is a mix of both "automatic" and "reference guided calculus" activities in our brains, even the competition shooters (maybe exclusively "referencer's") do some instinctive or intuitive (what I call "automatic") activity, the same way you walk or scratch behind your head, you don't "think or calculate" each step, your body just knows where to put your feet or your hand, but indeed some shooters are able to shoot with less references or different references or almost no evident reference. I believe the "instinctive" shooters are used as Nathan explained with spatial relationships and geometric perspective (distance judging=both eyes opened and peripheral scene portrait) and "know" what will be the path to target before the shoot, they simply decide it's the time to release. What I do as I shoot butterfly without a strict anchor (floating somewhere behind my sight mostly feeling the force) and the bands are always misaligned (5+ cm out my eye center, I don't bend my neck over the bands) I figure (or draw) a projection line (slightly oblique) on what the path of ammo will be, that process you end up learning and do it automatically without "thinking" ... I am not saying I am a pure "instinctive shooter" but "automatic activity" predominates in my case ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Done this video a minutes ago ... maybe this video explain better my early post on what I do ... judge yourself ...






and no doubt that dgui does 100% "instinctive", the only way to hit moving (aerial) tiny targets ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

As for instinctive shooting, I compare it to several activities that are performed without actual aiming:

Casting a fishing lure. Particularly say in bass fishing, where you may want to place your lure right in a particular spot.

Darts.

Throwing a basketball in a hoop.

Tossing paper into a wastebasket.

Passing a football.

Golf.

Hitting a hockey puck into a goal, or passing it to another player.

Kicking a socker ball, or for that matter - a football through goal posts.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Great comparison Incomudro. Performing all the activities in the list require a learned skill, just like with slingshots. They all take much practice to perfect the skill. After much practice, our consciousness can relax and let the subconscious take over. When our subconscious can take over much of the skill then maybe that's when we can say that we are doing it "instinctively" (i.e. impulse, unthinking... behavior that is mediated by reactions below the conscious level).

I remember when I first started to drive a car. I would constantly watch the speedometer and I would practically aim the fenders down the middle of the driving lane. After practicing for many years, I was able to "know" my speed without looking at the guage and I could leisurely look down the road without consciusly seeing the fenders of the vehicle. Much of the driving skill became "instinctive" but it took much practice. Other parts of driving become "instinctive" and we don't even realize it. Did you ever notice that you never have to actually look at the keyhole to slide the key in? Did you ever notice that you never have to look at the indicator when shifting into "drive" or "reverse"? Did you ever notice that you can buckle up the seatbelt without even looking... and you usually get it the first try? Much of the driving experience has become "instinctive" (learned actions/reactions).

We can also learn to shoot a slingshot by letting the "instinctive" abilities develop in our subconscious. We start to shoot by feel, muscle coordination, and subconscious. Some people might still call it "aiming" because we are still taking steps to direct the ammo to the target. However, our "aiming" takes place more in the subconscious (ingrained skill).

A lot of the debate over "instinctive" shooting comes from which dictionary definition people use for "aiming" and "instinct". Some people like to grab onto the animal instinct comparison. Others realize that the dictionaries also refer to a learned response. Some people like to hold onto the characteristic that "aiming" must involve a physical sight mechanism. Others hold onto the definition that aiming is any sort of directing of the projectile. In any case, I think everyone can agree that instinctive shooting is a learned skill and not a mysterious type of voodoo.

I still like doctor Jay Kidwell's definition (archery):

"Instinctive archery requires an alliance between the subconscious and the conscious. The subconscious learns through hours of practice the mechanics and calculation of archery. The conscious then gives the orders of when (timing) and where (target) those mechanics should be employed".

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^^

Well put Northerner, great post!

A couple of others that I thought of:

A guitar player who doesn't need to watch his fingers on the fretboard.

A baseball pitcher.

I never aimed my slingshot when I started shooting some maybe four decades ago.

When I give aiming a go now, I don't like it.

I know that is partially (largely) due to the fact that I don't shoot that way.

I'm sure that I could learn to aim, and I don't doubt that if I were to take up aiming that I might become a more accurate shooter.

Truth is though, I don't want to aim.

I feel that aiming would take some of the enjoyment out of it for me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

"I never aimed my slingshot when I started shooting some maybe four decades ago."

I guess that depends on your personal definition of "aiming".  To some shooters, "aiming" may be defined as any form of directing the projectile. In that case, you have always been aiming...lol.

I started shooting slingshots as an unconscious aimer (aka instinctive). It was a natural transition from stickbows. A couple of years ago I tried consciously aiming with the top fork when sideways shooting and didn't like it at all. I had to move up to 15 feet to figure out where to anchor and how to line up the bands. I kept at it and the style eventually worked for me. Now I consciously aim most of the time but periodicaly I'll go back to subconscious aiming with the PFS.

That's one of things that keep me so interested in slingshots. There is such a variety in shooting styles and equipment. It's fun trying them all out.

Vertical forks, horizontal forks, angled forks, conscious aiming, subconscious aiming (instinctive), face anchor point, floating anchor, butterfly style, half butterfly, aerial shooting, PFSs, ergo frames, traditional cuts, straight wrist frames, etc... etc... etc... so much to play with.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahhhh, PFS,no doubt Northerner....mucho fun...


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

This topic has got me thinking.

Essentially, the hand holding the Slingshot (right hand in my case) is pointing at the target.

I'd be curious to know how accurate a point is at some 30'.

Maybe strap a laser pointer on and see...

Edit:

I just ordered a Laser Pointer through Ebay.

I'm going to see how accurate my right hand is without aiming.

I'd also like to see where aiming points of reference on the Slingshot correlate with the beam.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Incomudro said:


> This topic has got me thinking.
> 
> Essentially, the hand holding the Slingshot (right hand in my case) is pointing at the target.
> 
> ...


That's a good experiment finding a correlation, at least will help you improving the way to hold the frame ... anyway in my opinion the 80% is on the release ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is not an easy experiment to do objectively with a laser, since you can see the laser and will, at least unconsciously, adjust for it. You might try just pointing with a pistol and see how well you can do. Try doing some snap shooting at a soda can at 10 meters using an air pistol. Lay your index finger along the side of the weapon and just point at the target and fire, using your middle finger on the trigger.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Unforunately air guns are illegal where I live Charles. :thumbsdown:

Yes, I figure it's all to easy to have the lazer pointer on and adjust ones aim accordingly.

The trick would be to point ones hand, and then hit the button.

I ordered a pointer for only about 5 dollars om Ebay, so not an expensive experiment.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't worry Incomudro, at least it will help you to verify the grip of the frame in a perpendicular plane to target path, regarding shooting I believe it will not be a plus, maybe I am wrong ? try it and tell us your results ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Incomudro said:


> This topic has got me thinking.
> 
> Essentially, the hand holding the Slingshot (right hand in my case) is pointing at the target.
> 
> ...


"I'd also like to see where aiming points of reference on the Slingshot correlate with the beam."

I went backwards when trying to learn conscious aiming with my slingshot. I definitely wanted to use the top corner of the upper fork for a reference point at 10 metres. I started at 15 feet to get my shots at least close to the target. My anchor point was adjusted as I increased the shooting distance. When I got back to 33 feet I had an ear lobe anchor with a 4 1/4" outer frame width. The corner of the top fork became comfortable so I figured out where to anchor for 20 and 30 yard hits while still using the same frame reference point. This required a 3" to 3 1/8" frame width and an adjustable anchor point. Now I always hold the frame corner on target and adjust the anchor point from the top of ear canal to the ear lobe for 10-40 yard shots. The system works for me.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Incomudro said:


> Unforunately air guns are illegal where I live Charles. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Yes, I figure it's all to easy to have the lazer pointer on and adjust ones aim accordingly.
> 
> ...


The problem with using a laser for longer distances is that the laser follows a straight line. You should find that if you point at a target at some distance (dependant on the individual) the laser will actually be above the target as the hand and mind will try and accomodate for the increased distance. This all subcontiously links to the innate and learned ability to compensate for longer distances by adding more force behind the projectile and/or elevating the flight path so as to intersect with the targer at some distant point. As stated earlier is is something that is a learned behavior and very well represented by the "art" of throwing a piece of paper into a trash basket. If it's further away you release the projectile at a different path in the power stroke than you would if it is closer. Practice and more practice will ingrain those physical behaviors into the subconscious and eventually become what is often called "instinctive". Of great significance is to recognize that good practice is preferred to poor practice as the mind will be unable to distinguish between either and will learn by processing the shot sequence and result. At some point you will sense that the shot will be good before the projectile hits the target...getting in the zone is what is so desirable and simultaneously so elusive.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A two part Laser with one part mounted to the Pouch to work. There is a way.


----------

